# Sig Ideas



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

After a few members on here "banned" me in the ban thread I have decided that I do indeed need a sig. But I have no ideas as far as to what should be in said sig. Any ideas would be awesome and there will be a reward for the sig picked! Thanks in advance guys! :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

It depends on what kind of theme you want. (Fighters, nature, cars, video games, etc...)


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

No cars and no nature lol. Big on COD and fighters are always good. The reason I havnt put a sig up yet is because I am so wishy washy with ideas lol


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Well if you want a fighter, just put which fighter you would like to see in your sig. :thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You're a Bama fan, and fight MMA plus love the UFC, you could meld the two into somthing awesome I'm thinking. Players in the octagon, fighters in the stadium, the two going against each other, Big Al knocking out Tito, I don't know...


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Dude I like it!!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Let me know what fighter you would like and I will see what I can do. :thumbsup:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Hmmmmm what about the alabama A in the center of the octagon or anything with Forrest Griffin, Ryan Bader, Matt Hughes,The Korean Zombie, .........See why I dont have a sig lol


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

here's something to get you started.










feel free to use it...or not. what ever you want


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That is freaking awesome Killstarz. Makes me sad, though, we don't have mma on that level for real. College and high schools having their own teams would evolve the hell out of the sport.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> That is freaking awesome Killstarz. Makes me sad, though, we don't have mma on that level for real. College and high schools having their own teams would evolve the hell out of the sport.


mind was blown with this post.

and imo you cant go wrong with hot chicks :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

It looks good Killstarz!

I didn't get a chance to give it a go. Spent a lot of last night reformatting my computer. :thumbsdown:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll do something and post it up later.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow KillStarz Im liking it!!!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Made a Griffin sig.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

D.P. said:


> Made a Griffin sig.


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Your the man D.P.!


----------

